

Ask HN: Review my web app - Unicode Obfuscator - dcolgan

Hello all.  I'm a soon-to-be graduating college student looking to get into building web apps.  I have launched my first attempt at:
http://www.unicodeobfuscator.com<p>It converts strings of normal ASCII characters into Unicode characters that look similar.  A primary use might be to hide email addresses from spam bots.  It might also come in handy in any other situation where text needs to be human-readable but not computer readable (maybe for use with a CAPTCHA of some sort?).<p>It also functions as a leet speak translator for those who are into that sort of thing.<p>Credit for the idea comes from this post: http://lkozma.net/blog/random-web-ideas/<p>The author says he got the idea from this Stack Overflow rant:
http://stackoverflow.com/questions/1732348/regex-match-open-tags-except-xhtml-self-contained-tags/1732454#1732454<p>Any feedback would be greatly appreciated.
======
denaje
Not bad, not bad. Fun little app for who-knows-what. I would think that it
would be pretty easy to bypass as a CAPTCHA, unless you turned the text into
an image and further obfuscated the image?

------
senko
Fun stuff :-)

Btw it seems you have a bug, I assume it's PHP being overzelous in adding
slashes: try entering \, ', or ".

~~~
dcolgan
Fixed. Thanks for the heads up!

